# Transporting your references for the PE



## Varda (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Everyone

I am going to take the Electrical Power PE exam in October in New York. As a city dweller I do not have a car. How do people transport all of their materials? Are you allowed to brign a backpack or duffel bag with wheels. If not my morning commute is going to be interesting.

Any tips are appreciated!!!


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 27, 2010)

I think the answer to that question will depend on how much material you plan to bring and how you plan on getting to the exam site. If you don't have a lot of reference materials you could use a backpack, if you have a little more than that you could use a rolling suitcase, if you have a lot more than that you are going to have to come up with some other plan.

When I took the exam I had two milk crates full of materials. That would be to much to drag around on public transportation IMO.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Sep 28, 2010)

I will be writing PE Civil Structural, I have a huge travelling bag with rollers on if is fully pack now with reference and will get another one probably a backpack for my snacks and other stuff.


----------



## IL-SE (Sep 28, 2010)

I had a backpack and a small wheeled suitcase. The procotors will likely make you unpack your references onto the table and then place your boxes/suitcases/etc. around the perimeter of the room. I don't think there are any limits on how much you can bring in or how you transport it.


----------



## TXCoogPE (Sep 28, 2010)

I had a wheeled suitcase that I was allowed to keep beside me at my table. It allowed me to keep everything organized and not clutter up the table top during the test.


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 29, 2010)

I borrowed a dolly (aka hand truck) from work and bungeed tupperware boxes onto it. I don't think you can bring too many references if you are familiar with them.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Sep 29, 2010)

PE civil Structural depth pm, too many codes and you cant do without AISC, AIC etc. so what do you do.


----------



## ironman (Sep 29, 2010)

Yea the wheeled (larger) carry on style suit case worked for me.


----------



## HokieGirl (Oct 4, 2010)

I used an "expanding folding crate on wheels"

http://www.staples.com/Staples-Expanding-F...DP4320:CL159733

No worries about it sliding off of a dolly since it's built into the dolly. It's a nice size and it has a "lid" to it so you could add another box on top if you wanted and bungie it together. It holds a max of 70 lbs. I liked the size because I could put my books in there with the spine of the book facing up and I could keep the crate next to me (I took it in Virginia). I would just look over beside me an know which book was which without any fumbling. I kept 3-4 books on the table in front of me.


----------

